# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Catfishes >  celticfish's First Pseudacanthicus Tank Setup

## celticfish

Here's my first Pseudacanthicus tank setup pictures.
I started with small plecos like Hypancistrus so this is a "big" leap in fish size for me.
The tank setup is in its first iteration and I do expect change to the setup in the very near future as I go along.


Here's a Full Tank Shot



Unfortunately I didn't have a photo ID session with the new inmates...
So here are random pictures I could get of the inhabitants.

I'm starting to appreciate the spikes on the flanks of these fish.
Thanks to a photo session with HJB's fish! kekeke






Facial shot.



Another trait I like is shown in this picture where the tail's extended filaments cross one another when the caudal tail is closed.



Pictures of two of them side by side.






Hopefully I can get more pictures of the others soon...

----------


## 900801

Thats a nice set up,thanks for sharing
By the way are those L24?

----------


## celticfish

Pictured fish are L025.
The L024 seems to be more shy.
Its always under the ceramic shelter.

BTW there are 8 pieces of L046 juveniles hiding some where in the tank!  :Grin:

----------


## 900801

Wow,so 1 pair of L25 and L24 must be really nice to watch when you're feeding them :Grin:

----------


## khtee

Finally you have "upgrade". That's nice L25, Where you get them from? Size look big.

----------


## celticfish

I don't know if they are a pair, as in a male and a female.
My Pseudacanticus ID skills are non-existent!  :Opps: 
But observation seems to lead that way as they are not antagonistic to one another.

New bestest buddies!  :Grin: 



Full Metal Jacket!!! - Me Love You Long Time!

----------


## johannes

nice pictures bro! :Smile: 

the bestest buddy pic is cute! :Grin:

----------


## genes

Wah, not scared they eat your L46 fries ah? How big are these guys? Only 2 pieces for now? Japan have too, 1 piece at about 4" to 5". Red body... :Grin:  
Pricewise...  :Shocked:  :Shocked:  :Shocked:

----------


## celticfish

As you know by now... my heart not strong!  :Laughing: 
Whats the damage for them in Yen?

Got the idea to combine the two species from George and Marina's excellent article on L046.

----------


## genes

Around 4" to 5" specimen. 49800 yen.

We are lucky that we get quite an abundance of species here. The quality of fishes may be high there but the quantity is so low and the price is so high...

----------


## celticfish

That's "reasonable" for me compared to the price for the L173! (3 times more) 
BTW the "heart not strong" comment was reference to the above!
Having kept zebra for some time I was quite comfortable to put them together.
So far they seem to be out of each other's way.
The L24 and the L25s don't take them as a threat I suppose.
Fortunately, the larger L25 and the L24 have stopped "welcoming" each other! 

I think the quantity could be related to An Aquarium's setup?
The majority of quantity also heads to Taiwan IMO.
I of the suspicion that the volume of Taiwan versus Japan is in the region of 5 times.
So though the exporters may not get the premium they get from Japan (on a per pieces basis) they need kow-tow to them to "unload" the bulk of their catch.
Its only when they overdose that we have half a chance to get them.
What an un-holy trinity!  :Laughing:  (all said in jest please do not be offended!)

----------


## celticfish

Here's an update of the latest member.
L025 number four ( I also just realized I skipped the picture of number three...  :Opps:  )
This fish has a brown base with black spots.
Only a three pointer but looks great to me!
Well any fish is good health looks great to me, "nice" colouration is just "extra-cream"!  :Grin: 











Here's an update of the full tank shot.

----------


## desmondekker

nicely done! wat lights are *yo*u using? kinda soothing

----------


## celticfish

Its just a T5 normal output 1 x 28W.
I have two fixtures but one blew-out on me...

----------


## Champ-BKK

> Its just a T5 normal output 1 x 28W.
> I have two fixtures but one blew-out on me...


Sleep late  :Grin: .
What price you got for number 4?

I just saw in HKG 2 pointers 2800 HKD for 7-8 inch.
Price for Scarlet a bit up.

----------


## Ben.tkc

nice simple setup. Btw, is t*h*at a heater behind the wood? Needed for pseuda? Th*an*ks

----------


## celticfish

Mind the SMS lingo please.  :Smile: 

The tanks are in my room and receive air-conditioning so a heater is required.
Otherwise, our weather is just fine for them.
Remember the fish come from a very similar equatorial latitude as Singapore.

----------


## Ben.tkc

Thanks for the reply, your L25 is living in a comfortable environment.

----------


## celticfish

Here are some "fun" photo shots.




Close-up of teeth and mouth.
Check out the teeth!

----------


## beetroot

Hehe... that's cute.
Teeth growing ah...  :Grin:  ... (like baby) "itchy" teeth want to bite something...

----------


## baby_lucky

solid set-up...the teeth look like worms ,so cute :Grin:

----------


## khtee

look like T-REX if you just crop the mouth part. Nice one there.

----------


## DMC

our dream pleco...nice set-up... :Smile:

----------


## tobalman

Very nice looking tank. How big is your tank ? I notice that you have a blue sponge on one side of tank, all your filteration system are hidden behind it ?

----------


## celticfish

That _is_ the filtration system. hehe
I've sold all my cannister filter and traded them in for HMF filters (Hamburg MAtten Filter).
Think of it as a glorified sponge filter.

----------


## stormhawk

celtic, the mattenfilter has it's limitations. Just in case, have a canister filter somewhere as backup. Simple, but efficient set-up by the way.  :Wink:

----------


## desmondekker

> That _is_ the filtration system. hehe
> I've sold all my cannister filter and traded them in for HMF filters (Hamburg MAtten Filter).
> Think of it as a glorified sponge filter.


always admired the minimalist style!

----------


## khtee

> celtic, the mattenfilter has it's limitations. Just in case, have a canister filter somewhere as backup. Simple, but efficient set-up by the way.


Dnn't mind sharing what's the limitation?

----------


## stormhawk

The limitation of the filter is basically bioload. As long as the tank inhabitants are kept to a minimum, the filter will work fine. Flow rate of the water passing through the sponge must be even throughout the sponge for maximum filtration potential. Some people grow mosses on the filter sponge, as an additional biological filter. Worked for me in the past, before I tore down my Mattenfilter. Plus the moss hides the sponge really well.  :Grin: 

Site below gives more info on this particular filtration method. Glorified sponge filter indeed, but it does have more filtration area compared to a standard sponge filter.  :Laughing: 
http://www.janrigter.nl/mattenfilter/

----------


## Cup

looking good.

----------


## celticfish

Thanks for the comments!
And sorry for the lack of updates...  :Embarassed: 

You're right about the limitation on solid waste.
I have a powerhead with a cannister to remove waste mechanically.
Additional biomedia can be placed behind the matt filter to increase capacity.
The flow for the matt filter need not be high so long as water flows steaily through it.
A lower flow rate will also lengthen the time before the matt needs to be remove to clean.
Even that is easy, I just slam the matt against the toilet wall dip in a pail of tank water and repeat till clean.

----------


## celticfish

Here are picture of some larger specimens.
I call this guys "Aerocanthicus" as he has a habit of hanging out on the "tree tops"!  :Grin: 
On a more serious note its becaused he's being bullied by his tankmate... another female L025.
Time for some action on my part as he seems to have got hurt more seriously in the recents days.
He has a open gash just below his left pectoral...

Anyways.. here is Aerocanthicus!
Picture which I had to decide to buy him with around 1st May 2010.
As you can see its not to bad but nothing to shout about either.
Credit to PCS El Presidente for helping procure the bugger!  :Grin: 





Pictures shortly after I got him.
Taken 11th May 2010.
At this point not much changes except torn fins courtesy of his tankmate.















Latest pictures dated 29th June 2010 the fins are still tattered from the constant badgering.
But surprisingly the red coverage on the fins have "grown" and you can see less yellow on the fins.
Especially on the dorsal first spine.







I thought I would have a nice frontal shot but in a split second his a** is facing me...  :Exasperated: 
The dramatic effect of the fins made me include this one.




You can see another wound just to the front of thr dorsal first spine.
The reduced lushness of the pectoral oddontodes also prompted to to take action to move him.

----------


## ranmasatome

Wahahaha.. saw these pictures the other night... its lookin' good.. :Smile:

----------


## celticfish

Thanks Ranma!
Took some time to but he isn't beefing up as well with the harassment.
Plain or sexual I can't say though I'm suspecting the latter...  :Roll Eyes: 

I just had to remove Aerocanthicus as he wasn't looking well at all...
Here's his "replacement killer".  :Grin: 

When I first got it 4th April 2010.
Already handsome and took the transport very well.
Though the fins aren't as red and had yellow areas.




This just hot off the press 30th June 2010.
Same with Aerocanthicus he seems to have developed some more red areas in his finnage.
The yellow area also appear to look more orange now.
One night and he already has "welcome marks" on his right cheek just behind the eye from his tankmate!  :Laughing: 
From his untouched fins you can tell who's the boss in this tank!  :Laughing: 
Pecotoral odontodal growth rather minimal from the time I got him but he's bulked up very well.

----------


## johannes

mean looking replacement killer there... :Razz:

----------


## Champ-BKK

Nice pics.
Thanks for sharing good develop.

----------

